# Sticky  Dog Friendly Stores



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*Dallas, Texas and suburbs*

*Retail Stores*

Lowes

Home Depot

Gecko Tru Value Hardware (in northeast Dallas)

Northern Tool

Harbor Freight Tool

U-Haul store (Garland)

Baker Brothers Deli (Greenville Ave location)

Cafe Express (Lovers Lane ONLY)

Wild About Harrys Ice Cream (Knox-Henderson)

Goodyear Tires

Petsmart

Petco

Pet Supplies Plus

White Rock Local Farmers Market

Dallas Pet Expo (twice a year in Fair Park)

State Fair Parkgrounds (not during the State Fair though)

DART light rail stations (unfortunately not on the trains)

US Postal Service branch offices

Half Price Books

Academy Sports and Outdoors (two locations- Northeast Dallas and Plano)

Whole Earth Provision Co. 

Premier Video (next door to Whole Earth Provision) @ Central and Mockingbird

Hotel Palomar @ Mockingbird & Central

Bass Pro Shop

Lulumon yoga shop

Froggies 5 & 10- on Knox/Henderson (a store employee even dresses as a clown)

Restoration Hardware

Bed Bath and Beyond (check with store first- some prohibit, some allow if non-service dog is in a shopping cart)

Chase Bank (several branch locations)

*Restaurant Patios*

Breadwinners Cafe (all locations)

The Lakehouse (on NW Highway)

Katy Trail Ice House

Dream Cafe

The Lot (Gaston & East Grand)

Cane Rosso (all locations)

Elevation Burger (one on Northwest & Hillcrest closed recently)

Tasti D-Lite of Dallas

Becks Prime (Greenville Ave location)

Herrara's Cafe (Mockingbird Station)

Olympic Grill- Galveston TX

Texas Land & Cattle Co. Steakhouse (Lake Ray Hubbard Location)

White Rock Coffee

Starbucks


*** Dallas and Ft Worth people- check out Dog About Town Fridays on dallasnews.com or on Facebook. She lists dog friendly patios and retailers as well.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I'll play!
York, PA area -

Tractor Supply
Ace Hardware
West York Agway
Galleria Mall - J.C. Penny allows the dogs in, the mall itself doesn't
A.C. Moore
Petsmart
Petco 
That Fish Place, That Pet Place (of course!) - this is actually in the Lancaster area
Lowe's
M & T Bank
Stouffer's of Kissel Hill in Dover - not sure about the other branches


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Just a few Evansville, IN areas:
PetSmart
Harps Pets
Pet Food Center (all locations)
Rural King (all locations)
Tractor Supply
Gander Mtn


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Lazy Dog Cafe - primarily in So. California (lazydogrestaurants.com)



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*Short List for Galveston TX*

Bolivar Island Ferry (dogs must remain in vehicle- but what an adventure for them)

Olympic Grill 

Mosquito Cafe


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

One more fun thing for puppy people in Dallas, especially those of us in the inner core- once vaccinations are complete (parvo in the White Rock area of town), drive over to the north side of White Rock Park, at Goforth and Lanshire (behind Flag Pole Hill) and park on the side of Goforth by the White Rock Stables and your pup can see a horse up close safely behind a fence. We did this several times with Yogi but he seemed more interested in the bicyclists on the trail, in their brightly colored outfits. There are also stables near Park Lane and Skillman, but not sure of the logistics of parking and watching the horses there.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

One more activity for noise exposure for puppies during the crucial socialization period- watching the early morning 18 wheeler deliveries at a grocery store. Friday mornings are usually the best because that's when the weekend liquor is delivered to the stores. We have a grocery on our walking route so I knew it was important to get Yogi accustomed to the big rig engine noise and the backing up at the delivery bays. I drove him up one morning, secured him in the front seat, parked close to the delivery area with the passenger side of the car closest to the trucks, opened the passenger side window and we just watched for about 20 minutes. Another early morning I drove up, and put him in a grocery shopping cart and we watched from the parking lot. This helps expose them to loud noises on the road.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

On the Evansville Riverfront, there's a lot of opportunities for socialization - sights, sounds, smells. Especially during the summer when alot of people are out and about. Bicycles, motorcycles (theres a place called Fast Eddy's just across from the casino boat where a lot of bikers come through), people fishing (aka people with hats and 'strange' equipment to the pups), etc. There's also a lot of events during the spring, summer and fall. Parades, air shows, and food vendors during these events.
The Vanderburgh 4H Center also has a lot of opportunities for socialization. Car shows, craft shows, horse shows, etc. Dogs are allowed on leash at most events.


----------



## randomBvR (Dec 26, 2013)

Home Depot allows dogs? Is that a nationwide thing or just a Dallas thing? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Call your Home Depot (or Lowes) and ask. It depends on the individual store. In Dallas there are 2 HD's equal distance to my home. One allows them in carts, the other allows them everywhere and the employees have dog treats in their aprons. Lowes here used to prohibit dogs, now they treat them like rock stars. I usually call and ask the policy before I go and then ask again when I enter.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Pearl has been REI more than once. Today we went in and she immediately barked. Bad pup! They had a display of a half mannequin (upper) and a pair of boots. It was funny, and a good thing for her to be exposed to.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## priya16 (May 16, 2015)

Those who can not go to retail shops for their furry pooches, here is the list of some online dog stores
Petsworld
amazon
pupkart
Dogspot.in
Pepperfry
junglee
petncare

Thanks


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Crocker Park in Cleveland is a great place to walk your dog (lots of socialization opportunities there) and many of the stores are dog friendly. I will try and find out exactly what stores are dog friendly and post again.


----------



## Ladoo (Aug 12, 2018)

Only one store in the UK that I have found to be dog friendly so far: Pets at Home.

If there are others from the UK who know of more shops and restaurants that are dog friendly then please can you share.

Thanks!!


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

For CT: 

Flipside burgers is right by Jennings off leash dog beach (starting in OCT) and has its doggie menu! 

All pet stores but specifically Pet Supplies Plus in Shelton. They know Jarvis by name and 'yell' at me if I don't bring him in (usually if I am running in on lunch break) 

Home Depot 

Pawz for Wellness - basically a indoor dog gym in Shelton that has treadmills and indoor pool. Kind of pricy but good to have in winter. 

Bass Pro Shop - in Bridgeport have dog events and clinics as well. 

Some Starbucks and shake shacks. 

Can someone from NYC post favorite spots? I am still thinking about taking Jarvis in fall. I have a list building but haven't been to them yet.


----------

